

Erin Brockovich arrested while boating in Nevada - gridscomputing
http://www.sfgate.com/news/science/article/Erin-Brockovich-arrested-while-boating-in-Nevada-4590043.php

======
vonskippy
"Too many people think drinking and boating go together," he said. "We don't
have a problem if people drink. Just have a designated operator."

Seems pretty much common sense to me - why is that so hard to comply with?

Oh that's right - she's famous so the rules don't apply.

